# My setup, seems okay? (plant question)



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, I have a CRS tank set-up and planning to get some shrimps very soon for it.

This is my current setup and conditions-

10gal tank
tank cover with 14watt power glow bulb
4 pounds fluval shrimp substrate, 8 pounds eco-complete black.
1 sponge filter (6 months cycled in my cherry tank)
100wat heater set to 21c (holding temp well, no major swings)
1 piece malasian driftwood
1 small hand full of java moss spread around tank

Water parameter's

6.8 PH (I mix 25% tap*7.6ph* and 75% RO water)
0 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
5-10 ppm nitrate
GH/KH unknown (petsmart was sold out of kits for testing)
TDS Unkown - will buy a meter when I get paid thurs.


I have put some of my cherries into this tank for a few days and non have died, all seem to be happy.

Does this set-up and water parameters seem to be okay?

My major question is, what type of plants can I keep in this tank?

I was just thinking maybe some petsmart assorted crypts along with my java moss. I don't want to put anything in there that might rot and have to be maintained a lot. I do not want to dose any type of ferts or anything. 

Is there any type of "carpeting" plant I can get to give my tank a nice lush green carpet over time with my current lighting and no co2? I would love to have a green carpet that crawls up my driftwood.


Is it weird for me to be so excited for finally getting some CRS? =p

I will be doing weekly water changes of 25% tap and 75% RO from Canadian tire.



Sorry for the randomness of my post =p

I will upload pictures tonight once my phone is done charging.

Thanks for any help! and sorry for the "newbie" questions!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't worry about the plants I have LOADS that will suit a shrimp tank 

Water parameters seem good, nothing jumping out that is a problem.
I wouldn't go with the carpet plants, but that's just my opinion. I would stick with driftwood and moss tied to rocks.

With CO2 if your planning to run this, your moss will explode. I added a T5 light to my Taiwan tank recently (didn't have one before just an old 2 bulb setup) and good grief...I have more moss, riccia, etc growing gangbusters.

Im going to have to pull some out of there, as there is more green stuff than soil in this tank, and that's without CO2.

I will have more than enough to help you with your tank 

When you feel ready, give me a shout. I will come over and help you get it up and running.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

A good short low light plant is dwarf sag, which has worked for me without CO2 and moderate lighting. Shrimp seem to enjoy it just fine. If you plant enough, and it grows well, it can make a carpeting effect.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Colio - I was thinking dwarf sag, I like the look, but I can't find anywhere that has it without shipping it in! 

Bettaforu - That sounds great!, I can come for the shrimp anytime after thurs(PAYDAY!!).
I really appreciate for help! I can't wait for the shrimps!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have dwarf sag too! I will be away over the weekend till late Sunday, so maybe next week for the shrimps/plants etc. I will pm you to work something out.


----------

